# Drunk Golfers



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I don't know if any of you out there like to drink while playing golf but I personally find it annoying when your trying to have a decent game of golf with some friends and a bunch of drunk guys come along and stirr everything up. Now I know not all people are like this, but many are.


----------



## Phreak (Apr 23, 2006)

That is very bothering. I have never done it but i have had it done to me once and I really got ticked off at what was happening.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Well, I guess, even if it is not golf, in any activity (except for a drinking session), drunkards should be a no, no :thumbsdown: don't anyone else thinks so?


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't mind if it's a little sip, but drunk golfers can be darned dangerous! Don't forget they're whacking a little ball around at high speeds...


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

Thumperfive said:


> I don't mind if it's a little sip, but drunk golfers can be darned dangerous! Don't forget they're whacking a little ball around at high speeds...



Very true, and there also driving golf carts. Sure golf carts don't go extremely fast, but I'm sure if you got run over by one you'd feel it.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

I was golfing early in the morning one time w/ my friends and two drunk guys came up behind us and starting talking to us. You could obviously tell they were loaded. It was pretty funny because it was only 9:00 in the morning. As long as there not being dangerous and fooling around, I don't mind drinking on the course.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't think it should be allowed. It is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

I have to plead guilty to engaging in drunken behavior on the golf course in my much younger years on one or two occasions when the company I worked for had a tournament. The only good thing was no one outside of the company was on the course so we could only run over each other with the golf carts. It was pretty stupid when I look back on it now but I was the new guy in the office and wanted to fit in.

Now, I will quit a game rather than play in the vicinity of anyone who has had a few too many. If you want to have a beer before the game, no problem - but if you're going to get toasted, please do it off of my golf course. Isn't that why they call the clubhouse bar the 19th hole  

Aside from being annoying, whoever said it earlier is right - it's dangerous to everyone on the course including the drunks. Wild shots and tipped over golf carts are not fun. Of course, it is better than something I saw in a lodge's restaurant while having breakfast - hunting season for deer had just started and these two bozos in blaze orange got tanked on bloody marys before heading out to shoot. Amazingly they didn't shoot each other, only a deer (I think). Sorry to go a bit off topic, but I don't like hunting. IMHO, not a sport unless you go out naked and with no weapon, just like your prey.


----------

